# Synchronize Watches



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

O.K. I've seen it in films. A huddle of commandos ( one is always John Mills ) get together to plan the assault and after the orders have been given they "synchronize watches".

Can some kind soul explain to this dimwit how they do it







. I know about hacking seconds but how do they ensure the action goes like clockwork, down to the second?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

all pull out the crown to hack the movement with the seconds at exactly 12.

all set the time to the required setting eg 04:00 or whatevere.

On the command "NOW" all push in their crowns together.

I doubt it every really happens today, they'd all have qtz watches that will be bang on all the time anyway.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've often wondered that. I've always assumed that they synchronize to the _slowest_ watch in the group.

So, the guy with the fastest watch stops his watch at a particular time and tells the others what that time is. Then, as each next fastest watch reaches that time, the wearer stops his watch too. At the moment the slowest watch in the group reaches that time, everyone else re-starts their watches.

If I was involved it would go more like this:










- Right, now remember. At 8 O'Clock sharp, you pull the master switch just as I am about to name the murderer... Right, now we synchronize watches... In seven seconds it will be, precisely, two forty-three... two forty-three?









- Your watch must have stopped. I have seven forty-six!

- Yes, yes seven forty-six.

- No no no no, now it is nearly er, seven forty-seven.

- Uh, yes, alright, seven forty-seven.

- Are we synchronizing on seven forty-seven?

- That's what you said!

- No, I said it was _nearly_. Now I have, ohhh er, ten seconds to seven forty-seven.

- Well I've got ten seconds _after_ seven forty-seven!

- Well you'll have to put your watch back.

- Yes, alright, alright!

- 5 seconds... 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, NOW!

- ...Strange, the second-hand is not moving... It's ticking!

- Well, it's moving now.

- What? Yes, yes, it is, yes! I knew that, I can see that it's moving now.

- Now I have seven forty-seven... and ...twenty-_three_ seconds.

- Alright, let's synchronize on seven forty-seven and a half.

- 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, NOW!

- ...my watch has stopped!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just to add you dont even need the correct local time.

Just as long as all your command are on the same time as each other.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm sure they do it with laptops now anyway


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Synchronize laptops doesn't have the same ring about it Iain







.

They'd probably have to send for connectors and then find the software was incompatable







.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I reported a brief example of my experience with the time hack in a post on TZ-UK here:

Time Hack

To expand:

The Signal Officer uses a GPS signal to set his watch and at the beginning of the Operations Order he delivers a time hack for the entire audience. As Paul points out, the correct time is almost irrelevant - as long as everyone involved gets the hack. Most important is that everyone is the same - also the reason for using "Zulu" time (GMT) during operations. It's a bit embarrassing fly across an ocean only to show up an hour late to an invasion







You'd make the Chef Inspecteur look capable









The time hack is also a pivotal emotional moment: at that point the BS stops and _everyone_ becomes focused on go time. There is no more rehearsing, planning or coordinating, there is only execution.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

found this photo in a book. WWII bomber pilots. I wondr what watches they are wearing and what's in the peanut tin?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I have give up on that synchro.... lark.

If you want the right time, get a watch / clock that can tell the right time.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> found this photo in a book. WWII bomber pilots. I wondr what watches they are wearing and what's in the peanut tin?


 Like an Oris Big Crown Commander I hope.

Pilots needed big crowns to adjust watches with their gloves on.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

They are US pilots,notice how small the watches are.They would have been Bulova,Elgin,Waltham,about 32mm diam.I have one


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

DavidH said:


> I have give up on that synchro.... lark.
> 
> If you want the right time, get a watch / clock that can tell the right time.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

On my recent Italy trip, there was a shop display with dozens of 'Jungans' radio controlled watches, ceramics, titanium, PVD(?) etc...looked great..... with EVERY watch ticking away perfectly syncronised!!!!!









Jason


----------

